# 1/350 M/V Krasica I Jugolinija Rijeka



## Lussino (May 4, 2014)

Hi

Here is few pictures of my model M/V Krasica I owned by Jugolinija Company Rijeka Croatia.
Brgds


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Well done, nice model


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Very good. Well done to you. Wish I had the patience. (Thumb)


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Very nice - and that tropical sky is a perfect setting. Got any more to show us?


----------

